# What I did in Math today



## tevo (Oct 11, 2011)

TPF Hand by theofficialtevo, on Flickr



Beats the hell out of the exam I was taking -_____o


I <3 you all


----------



## andrewleephoto (Oct 11, 2011)

hey i live in san jose too! what school do you go to?


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 11, 2011)

You did do that... And you probably learned nothing about math. :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks underexposed! An unforgivable crime!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 11, 2011)

append that to "Real Men Do Math"


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2011)

dot *NEF

Yeah, I can dig that...*


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 11, 2011)

Real men don't draw on their hands like 11 yr old girls.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Balls...That's a pretty nasty thing to say.

Tevo you are an absolute riot!!!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess I will reserve judgement until I know what kind of math you were blowing off.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Balls...That's a pretty nasty thing to say.



Yeah, but high school girls ARE pretty mean...they can say some nasty things...



			
				GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Tevo you are an absolute riot!!!



Tevo is indeed a riot.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree with spacefuzz, what math? 

That <3 has the distinct shape of a girl's drawing....


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 11, 2011)

maybe he is suave enough he got a girl to draw one him.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in San Jose too...not sure if I should be happy or sad that my name isn't written on your hand :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Compaq said:


> .do you have a manhood?



(Tevo.. I think Compaq is asking you if you DE Shave?)  

Shout out back at ya, bro!


----------



## Compaq (Oct 11, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > .do you have a manhood?
> ...



LOL, I removed that phrase, I thought it was too weird  Too late, though


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Compaq said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...



Yea.. a little bit weird! I noticed you had deleted that.. but couldn't resist leaving it in....


----------



## Patrice (Oct 11, 2011)

I must say this shows real maturity. As a math teacher, I am less than impressed.


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 11, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I'm in San Jose too...not sure if I should be happy or sad that my name isn't written on your hand :lmao:



You should be happy. Statistically speaking, that means you are less likely to be raped by a forum member.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 11, 2011)

Patrice said:


> I must say this shows real maturity. As a math teacher, I am less than impressed.



As an enthusiastic student, I get you. But if he masters the math, who cares


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 11, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Balls...That's a pretty nasty thing to say.
> 
> Tevo you are an absolute riot!!!



Coming from you, I'll take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in San Jose too...not sure if I should be happy or sad that my name isn't written on your hand :lmao:
> ...



Whilst it appears I'm first on the list!


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 11, 2011)

Derrel said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah well, I can see you are not immune to brown nosing.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 11, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I'm in San Jose too...not sure if I should be happy or sad that my name isn't written on your hand :lmao:


You are right. He should write everyones name on his hand.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Coming from you, I'll take that with a grain of salt.



Take it any way you'd like!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Yeah well, I can see you are not immune to brown nosing.



Derrel can you imagine? You and I as I tag team....oh the inhumanity...hahahaha!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2011)

Patrice said:


> I must say this shows real maturity. As a math teacher, I am less than impressed.



Wonder what the art teacher might say...


----------



## tevo (Oct 11, 2011)

andrewleephoto said:


> hey i live in san jose too! what school do you go to?



Branham High School !


----------



## tevo (Oct 11, 2011)

Overread said:


> That looks underexposed! An unforgivable crime!



PLEASE FORGIVETH ME



Derrel said:


> dot *NEF
> 
> Yeah, I can dig that...*


 
Aww yeahhhh (;


GeorgieGirl said:


> Balls...That's a pretty nasty thing to say.
> 
> Tevo you are an absolute riot!!!



lol balls    Thanks!



Derrel said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe I see what you did there Derrel



Compaq said:


> I agree with spacefuzz, what math?
> 
> That <3 has the distinct shape of a girl's drawing....



I got someone to draw that for mee 



spacefuzz said:


> maybe he is suave enough he got a girl to draw one him.



This.



Trever1t said:


> I'm in San Jose too...not sure if I should be happy or sad that my name isn't written on your hand :lmao:



I realized I should have written your name right as I put it up here.. SHOUT OUT TO TREVER1T<3



cgipson1 said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > .do you have a manhood?
> ...



No need to shout Charlie D:


----------



## tevo (Oct 11, 2011)

Patrice said:


> I must say this shows real maturity. As a math teacher, I am less than impressed.



Could you help me with my math then? If I had any clue what was going on I probably wouldnt be tatooing myself :l



o hey tyler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in San Jose too...not sure if I should be happy or sad that my name isn't written on your hand :lmao:
> ...



LOLL



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in San Jose too...not sure if I should be happy or sad that my name isn't written on your hand :lmao:
> ...



So many names... so little ink :c



Derrel said:


> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> > I must say this shows real maturity. As a math teacher, I am less than impressed.
> ...




Most likely something passive aggressive.


----------



## andrewleephoto (Oct 11, 2011)

tevo said:


> andrewleephoto said:
> 
> 
> > hey i live in san jose too! what school do you go to?
> ...




ahh i go to Lynbrook High. it's a bit ways though because we're in cupertino.


----------



## tevo (Oct 11, 2011)

andrewleephoto said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > andrewleephoto said:
> ...



Fasho! Year?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 12, 2011)

Will you still be writting on your hands when you are picking up litter and emptying bins ?


----------



## mishele (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow.....I can honestly say I didn't see this thread coming!!! LOL


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Will you still be writting on your hands when you are picking up litter and emptying bins ?



okay that's out of line bub. a sincere **** you, love tevo


----------



## gsgary (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it out of line, not many jobs out there at the moment and the ones with the best results will get them


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Why is it out of line, not many jobs out there at the moment and the ones with the best results will get them



tell me how you can judge my academic participation by this?  I suck at math, yes. I don't think that means I will do nothing with my life and be reduced to picking up garbage. sheesh


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to do anything in a technological atmosphere (Computer Science, Engineering, Information Technology, CAD, Architecture and the list goes on) Calculus will wind up being your friend(or your enemy).
It doesn't take a talented mind to understand math. If I were you, I would advance as far in math in high school while you can, this way you place less of an emphasis on it in college, and can focus more on your major. 
That is of course, if you give a ****.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2011)

Will the adults and the children and the teenagers please

BEHAVE YOURSELVES!


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> If you want to do anything in a technological atmosphere (Computer Science, Engineering, Information Technology, CAD, Architecture and the list goes on) Calculus will wind up being your friend(or your enemy).
> It doesn't take a talented mind to understand math. If I were you, I would advance as far in math in high school while you can, this way you place less of an emphasis on it in college, and can focus more on your major.
> That is of course, if you give a ****.



If I am already bad at math why would I pursue any of these things, lol


Interestingly enough I am pursuing filmmaking / photography . As far as that, I do give a ****


----------



## Compaq (Oct 12, 2011)

When I was in high school (or our equivalent) I chose three course: maths, physics and chemistry. With good grades in those, as well as all the obligatory course, I could pretty much do whatever I wanted. And, boy did it pay off! As a chem student I was supposed to have a basic understanding of physics, and was signed up for a physics course at uni. However, my high school physics was enough, and I didn't have to take physics again. I lost some study points, but I could choose something else I wanted to take.

I wouldn't give up on the possibilities that you might come to like the natural sciences, all of which require basic understanding of maths, especially calculus (which, honestly, isn't all that hard).

If you have really set your mind on something, then go for it. If you're still in doubt of your future career, then I'd suggest to take courses which allows you to pursue anything you want. At least, get good grades in the course you're taking.


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Compaq said:


> When I was in high school (or our equivalent) I chose three course: maths, physics and chemistry. With good grades in those, as well as all the obligatory course, I could pretty much do whatever I wanted. And, boy did it pay off! As a chem student I was supposed to have a basic understanding of physics, and was signed up for a physics course at uni. However, my high school physics was enough, and I didn't have to take physics again. I lost some study points, but I could choose something else I wanted to take.
> 
> I wouldn't give up on the possibilities that you might come to like the natural sciences, all of which require basic understanding of maths, especially calculus (which, honestly, isn't all that hard).
> 
> If you have really set your mind on something, then go for it. If you're still in doubt of your future career, then I'd suggest to take courses which allows you to pursue anything you want. At least, get good grades in the course you're taking.



I have 100% known from an early age that I want cameras to be my career - primarily Filmmaking/Directing/Cinematography, and as of a few years I have taken up an interest in photography. I see no point in going to a generalized college to pursue these things, I have done the research and decided that it makes more sense to go to an arts college. One would not go to Harvard for photography - although I could be wrong. Point is it REALLY bugs me when people judge me based off of my performance in school, or anything really, and have some justification for telling ME that I won't do anything with my life.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, then I'll all :thumbsup:


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Well, then I'll all :thumbsup:



Thank you Mr.Compaq!


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then trash bins and litter it is.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> Point is it REALLY bugs me when people judge me based off of my performance in school, or anything really, and have some justification for telling ME that I won't do anything with my life.



We live in a world where the BA/BS is the new high school diploma. With out these, the chances of landing a good paying job are very slim. It's great and all that you want to do something in film/photography, but you have to be really, really, really good. You are competing with literally hundreds of thousands of people. If aiming for the middle is your thing, then by all means. But compare and contrast the starting salaries of a film/photography major with 0 experience to say a Computer Science major with 0 experience.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 12, 2011)

Being successful as a photographer is as much building a name and reputation as being a good photographer. Without proper marketing, you'll struggle.


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Point is it REALLY bugs me when people judge me based off of my performance in school, or anything really, and have some justification for telling ME that I won't do anything with my life.
> ...



This is completely true. However, I won't go down the path of a career that isn't something I am passionate about (i.e computer science)


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 12, 2011)

uh...how did Einstein do in school?

Just sayin'

Smart to study hard and cover all bases but strong will and determination will always put you where you need to be. 

School is fine for those that learn from it but isn't a requirement to be smart. Contrary, some people are too smart for school.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, lucky for you photography doesn't have anything to do with math or math concepts.  

I mean, aside from angles of incidence/reflection, inverse square laws, f/stops, lighting ratios, exposure latitude, zone systems, dynamic range, DOF, planes of focus, lighting angles, apparent size, light power/wattages, color rendering index, color shifts, rules of thirds, hyperfocal distances, lumens, footcandles, and a few other non-important things, well, you almost don't have to know any math at all.




Ballistics said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Point is it REALLY bugs me when people judge me based off of my performance in school, or anything really, and have some justification for telling ME that I won't do anything with my life.
> ...


$0, for both.  Most companies won't touch you unless you have at least 6 months experience.  Heck, you can walk into my office with stacks of diplomas and degrees, but for me, the only question I have is if you can do the job or not.  A piece of paper doesn't tell me that.  For what it's worth, I did finish my degree...in Nuclear Engineering with an emphasis on Electrical Engineering.  Never has really came up in an interview.  Instead, they want to know how I would handle certain situations.

 Like you said, the BS is the new high school diploma.  It means absolutely nothing.  Every job I have applied to says degree, or equivalent experience.  Guess which one gets the job?  Yep, the one with experience, although it doesn't hurt to have both.

Most of you would be better off getting an apprenticeship, an internship, or joining the military rather than going into debt for a piece of paper that probably won't even get you an interview, much less a job.


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...


I never said that photography doesn't involve math, it absolutely does. But it does not involve math to the extent of which we learn it in high school, and the application is completely different. Besides, that sums up the technical aspect of how [photography] things work, but knowledge of this does not necessarily affect the application (shooting).



Kerbouchard said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...



This is my point - I put a huge amount of time into practicing my photography, conferring with professionals, spending way too much of my life on this forum, etc. I have been told by many wise people that experience looks better on a resume then having a basic college degree.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> This is my point - I put a huge amount of time into practicing my photography, conferring with professionals, spending way too much of my life on this forum, etc. I have been told by many wise people that experience looks better on a resume then having a basic college degree.



And, IMO, that is true, both from a hiring manager perspective and someone who has been on interviews.

One thing you are leaving out, though.  Just because you don't always need the degree or the piece of paper, you will always need the knowledge.

You can get the knowledge through a lot of ways, some of it you work for free for, some of it you learn by practice, some of it you have to pay to learn, and some of it you get to learn sitting in a classroom that is being paid for by me and others like me.  

I would recommend you take advantage of every opportunity you have to learn something new.  You never know when it's going to come in handy.


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > This is my point - I put a huge amount of time into practicing my photography, conferring with professionals, spending way too much of my life on this forum, etc. I have been told by many wise people that experience looks better on a resume then having a basic college degree.
> ...




Exactly! I have just found that I do not have a math brain. Plain and simple. There have been tutors, countless hours outside of class, and very little result. What can you do?  I am taking a beginning photography class at my school, just because I know that I WILL learn _something_. I 100% agree with you in saying i should take advantage of every learning opportunity. I do as much as I can with photography, because I want that to be my career. And I am in no way saying that a degree isn't important -  it is. But it really comes down to the experience/application, imo.


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2011)

All I can say is make sure you get the min-pass for maths - my sister is having trouble with this as she was never one with a strong maths mind and now a lower than ideal pass in the subject at basic level restricts her options greatly; sure there are still options, but a  basic pass in maths and English is key to getting further in many areas. 

I've no idea what your grade system is like, but over here I'd say you want a C at least in something like maths - any lower and it starts closing doors.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > This is my point - I put a huge amount of time into practicing my photography, conferring with professionals, spending way too much of my life on this forum, etc. I have been told by many wise people that experience looks better on a resume then having a basic college degree.
> ...



Your office doesn't account for ALL offices. When I said 0 experience, I am including the internship. Which accounts for 6 months of "experience". However, a quick indeed.com search for entry level jobs in computer science proves otherwise. 

Found in the $60K salary category - entry level 0 working experience. 


http://newjersey.jobing.com/Job_Details2.asp?JobID=2971555]New York City Entry-level Systems Engineer, New York City Job - NY, 10001




[/URL]

THere were 2 links here, but this forum doesn't do well with multiple URLs for some reason.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > This is my point - I put a huge amount of time into practicing my photography, conferring with professionals, spending way too much of my life on this forum, etc. I have been told by many wise people that experience looks better on a resume then having a basic college degree.
> ...



Yeah, if myths were true. My resume' consists of military training in aviation structures, hydraulics, hazmat,law enforcement, supply, logistics, fiber optics, certified fitness instructor, (thats all I can think of off the top of my head); I have documented experience in all of these areas, but the paper matters, just because diplomas and certs are common, doesn't make them unnecessary. All I heard was, "Oh your prior military? You'll get a job fast." Yeah? Where? Mcdonalds? Because going to work for Boeing without an A&P (even though I have 5 years experience) is impossible. Experience is great, but everyone requires some sort of paper.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> Exactly! I have just found that I do not have a math brain. Plain and simple. There have been tutors, countless hours outside of class, and very little result. What can you do?  I am taking a beginning photography class at my school, just because I know that I WILL learn _something_. I 100% agree with you in saying i should take advantage of every learning opportunity. I do as much as I can with photography, because I want that to be my career. And I am in no way saying that a degree isn't important -  it is. But it really comes down to the experience/application, imo.



Not sure if you have written it off completely, but there is a free resource that just might help you out.  Saw it on facebook a few weeks ago and have actually watched quite a few of the videos on things I was interested in or wanted to brush up on.  It's structured where you can basically go back to where you are having difficulty and progress from there instead of assuming you have some prerequisite knowledge.

Again, not sure if you have written math off completely, or not, but if you havn't, check out Khan Academy

Tutorials on everything from English to Math to Computer Science to Economics.  IMO, one of the best links on the internet.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! I have just found that I do not have a math brain. Plain and simple. There have been tutors, countless hours outside of class, and very little result. What can you do?  I am taking a beginning photography class at my school, just because I know that I WILL learn _something_. I 100% agree with you in saying i should take advantage of every learning opportunity. I do as much as I can with photography, because I want that to be my career. And I am in no way saying that a degree isn't important -  it is. But it really comes down to the experience/application, imo.
> ...



Hands down one of the greatest resources. I have it on my bookmark bar.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 12, 2011)

Creepy!


P.S.  Real men would get a real tattoo



JK


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Jesus Christ. What a pile of garbage I am reading and trust me, I only skimmed the potent warfare.

Tevo, you do what is right for you. Your interested friends and family (and sadly its in that order alot these days) will guide your conscience through. 

There are plenty of people who are successful without a college degree let alone a mastery of alegbra, geometry or calculus. You know addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division, you will survive. Most little kids can't tell time on a clock with big hands and little hands.

You have the world by the balls like so many young people who laugh at life and in spite of it. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, this world is yours for the taking. Take what you want from it, you have no fear and that in and of itself is golden.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 12, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> You have the world by the balls like so many young people who laugh at life and in spite of it. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, this world is yours for the taking. Take what you want from it, you have no fear and that in and of itself is golden.



Yeah... because that's what pays the bills, laughs and giggles. Why aren't so many more teenagers successful? You want to sugar coat reality? Go for it. But hard work and perseverance is what prevails. Not a free spirit. And if you think telling someone to get a degree is bad advice, what do you call your overly vague and cliche' "You can do whatever you want to do if you put your mind to it" philosophy?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Junior, I have raised two successful children. I don't think you have an ounce of where-with-all to suggest to me that I am incapable of giving evaluative and supportive advice to others simply because it is contrary to your limited and tiny scope of the world or beliefs. I wish you much successs as well, but with your ****ty and jealous outlook on life, I don't think you'll go as far as the (creative) risk takers that you seem inclined to want to hold back.

If you think for one second that you can't acheive what you put your mind to then you surely don't know a thing about determination and ought to be schooled about human nature.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Junior, I have raised two successful children. I don't think you have an ounce of where-with-all to suggest to me that I am incapable of giving evaluative and supportive advice to others simply because it is contrary to your limited and tiny scope of the world or beliefs. I wish you much success as well, but with your ****ty and jealous outlook on life, I don't think you'll go as far as the (creative) risk takers that you seem inclined to want to hold back.
> 
> If you think for one second that you can't achieve what you put your mind to then you surely don't know a thing about determination and ought to be schooled about human nature.



I realize your response wasn't directed towards me, but I'll offer my .02, anyway.

Determination without knowledge will not equal success.  Heck, you can be determined all you want, but if someone is not willing to work to learn everything they can to better themselves, they won't get anywhere.

This thread is about a high school kid who is struggling in math who decided to blow off a math class to let somebody draw things on their hands.  I don't know what world you live in, but I don't exactly see that as a recipe to success.  Honestly, to me, it shows a lack of work ethic, a can't give a crap attitude, and an excuse driven personality.  The fact that the OP is having trouble understanding the subject and thinks the solution is to blow off his classes and have people draw on his hand makes me think he probably won't be among the most productive members of society.  At least not with his current attitude and work ethic.  Hopefully, he proves me wrong.

Just my .02.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Let me see if I can address this thought by thought....





Kerbouchard said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Junior, I have raised two successful children. I don't think you have an ounce of where-with-all to suggest to me that I am incapable of giving evaluative and supportive advice to others simply because it is contrary to your limited and tiny scope of the world or beliefs. I wish you much success as well, but with your ****ty and jealous outlook on life, I don't think you'll go as far as the (creative) risk takers that you seem inclined to want to hold back.
> ...



*Let me ask you a question...

Is it a Car Wash, or is it a Bubble Bath?

Is it an Epiglottis or is it an Hangie-Ball?

Does Cinderella have Yellow hair or is it Blonde?
*


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 12, 2011)

You should have drawn in a camera! <3 Next doodle I get dibs on the pinky finger! Don't forget!!!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Let me see if I can address this thought by thought....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't even pretend that I think anything you said makes sense.

The attitude the OP is getting comes from the fact that he is a highschool kid, who is bad at math, and decided to blow off a math class so he could have somebody write names on his hand.  :study: Not exactly the best way to get better at math.

Plus, he didn't even put my name on his hand. :er:


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> uh...how did Einstein do in school?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> ...



Exactly! I am no Einstein, but really the things I learn in school on a day to day basis dont generally apply to my day to day life, its more of a "do this so you can go to college" type of thing.



Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! I have just found that I do not have a math brain. Plain and simple. There have been tutors, countless hours outside of class, and very little result. What can you do?  I am taking a beginning photography class at my school, just because I know that I WILL learn _something_. I 100% agree with you in saying i should take advantage of every learning opportunity. I do as much as I can with photography, because I want that to be my career. And I am in no way saying that a degree isn't important -  it is. But it really comes down to the experience/application, imo.
> ...



You would be the third person to tell me to check this out. I really need to take a look at it ! Thanks



Ballistics said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...



You sir, are a boss. Go get a job ^^



GeorgieGirl said:


> Jesus Christ. What a pile of garbage I am reading and trust me, I only skimmed the potent warfare.
> 
> Tevo, you do what is right for you. Your interested friends and family (and sadly its in that order alot these days) will guide your conscience through.
> 
> ...



I feel PUMPED    Thanks Georgie


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Junior, I have raised two successful children. I don't think you have an ounce of where-with-all to suggest to me that I am incapable of giving evaluative and supportive advice to others simply because it is contrary to your limited and tiny scope of the world or beliefs. I wish you much success as well, but with your ****ty and jealous outlook on life, I don't think you'll go as far as the (creative) risk takers that you seem inclined to want to hold back.
> ...




For the record, I did what I could on my test, and after giving up all hope of continuing, I crafted this beautiful work of art. I didnt just ditch class to draw on my hand, you make me sound like some sort of dime-store hood.

And besides math and physics I have all A's and B's.. but its okay, judge me how you wish


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see if I can address this thought by thought....
> ...



....Lets try it again..Is Cinderella's hair Yellow or is it Blonde? 

Be careful how you answer because it might not be a good idea to bust Tevo's chops about math afterall...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



*I juge no dumy.*


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> Exactly! I am no Einstein, but really the things I learn in school on a day to day basis dont generally apply to my day to day life, its more of a "do this so you can go to college" type of thing.


For what it's worth, you have no idea what applies to your day to day life.  You are what, 16?


> For the record, I did what I could on my test, and after giving up all hope of continuing, I crafted this beautiful work of art. I didnt just ditch class to draw on my hand, you make me sound like some sort of dime-store hood.
> 
> And besides math and physics I have all A's and B's.. but its okay, judge me how you wish



You aren't interviewing with me, I'm not offering you a job, and you aren't looking for one so I wouldn't exactly say I am judging you.  I am just giving you my perception.  Perhaps, I am completely wrong about you.  Who knows?  For what it's worth, I've been wrong about people in the past.  Some I blew off and went and did great things.  Some I hired and had to get rid of.  My opinion is not the be all end all.

As far as the math aspect, I really would recommend that link.  Honestly, I think that organization could change the way education is presented in this country.  I asked my wife about it a few mintues ago(she teaches Chemistry and Biology), and she said she uses it in her classroom.  

Here I was, thinking I found something new, but I guess it's pretty big.  From what I have seen of the videos, it should be.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



Again, I won't even pretend that I think anything you have ever said has made sense.  I guess I shouldn't expect much from you after the thread that resulted in your signature.  "my edits aren't okay to edit"...really?

In any case, Cinderalla's hair was a burnt orange, not yellow or blonde.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! I am no Einstein, but really the things I learn in school on a day to day basis dont generally apply to my day to day life, its more of a "do this so you can go to college" type of thing.
> ...




Don't you have some kids of your own you can harass first? If not....IMHO you are going too far with this one...or any other one IMHO. THIS IS A PHOTOGRAPHY SITE. So far, Perfect Math has not been a requiste to be a member here...:crazy:


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! I am no Einstein, but really the things I learn in school on a day to day basis dont generally apply to my day to day life, its more of a "do this so you can go to college" type of thing.
> ...





Okay. You are all right. Im a bound failure who doesnt know jack **** about my day to day life. I apparently ditch class to get people to draw on me, and will grow up to be nothing more than a city worker at best. My options: 1. Curl up in a ball and die




There's your victory, people. I realize it was a struggle winning an argument with a 16 year old, but boy was it worth it. I'm sorry I posted in the first place


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 12, 2011)

WTF is going on here?


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> WTF is going on here?



Apparently because I was sitting at my desk drawing on myself after I did what I could on a test on a subject I have always struggled with, I am bound to fail. And with that being said, I also know nothing about day to day life - and what applies to it.  


Its okay though, I always liked picking up trash


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...



See, if you would have just wrote my name on your hand, too, this would have never happened.

But seriously, one thing I take a bit of offense to in your previous posts, there is nothing wrong with a guy who makes a living picking up trash, digging ditches, or whatever other job a lot of us would turn our noses at.  Most put in an honest days work for an honest days pay.  Very respectable.

As far as my previous comments, I didn't mean to belittle you or imply that you won't accomplish anything.

Here is the story, when I was 16/17/however old you are, I thought I knew it all.  I had read tens of thousands of books, aced the SAT's, and could sleep through class and still wreck the curve.  I read the text books the first week I got them and then blew off the rest of the classwork.  I aced the tests and didn't bother with the homework.  Didn't need to.  Ended up with B's to mid A's.  Parents didn't make enough to send me to college and I slacked off enough to not bother to apply for any scholarships.  Joined the military instead, ran nuclear reactors for the Navy, and now make a comfortable living.

All I am saying is, if I was stuck right now with everything 'I knew' in highschool I would be a failure.  Instead, I grew up a bit, learned a lot, and can look back to when I was just a snot nosed kid who thought he knew it all with good humor.

On that note, you have it within your grasp to grab a top-notch education and a very bright future.  Even if there are a few barriers in the way and even if you have to work a bit harder than your piers, it's not something you should just blow off because you don't think it's important.  Sometimes things turn out to be important even though you thought they were insignificant.  It happens.

Perhaps, you are right.  Maybe you are the one highschooler who knows exactly what he needs to learn, can ignore the rest of it, and become successful.  I wish you the best.  Just giving you my perspective from somebody who has been there.

IMO, the economy is getting worse, I don't think it will get better in the next few years, and the more options and skills you have available to you, the better off you are.

Just my .02


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 12, 2011)

A silly post turned into a life lesson thread.  Got to love TPF.  We got Dr. Phil in da houz.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 12, 2011)

I work with a lot of liberal arts types.. that can't do math if they try, and they do pull in decent paychecks (Some make more than I do). We all have different talents.. and have different things that motivate us. 

I dropped out of high school my sophomore year... because it was a waste of time. The curriculum was ridiculous.... and boring as hell. I could skip class all semester... and still go in and pass the tests! (of course, they would still flunk me.. not because I didn't have the knowledge, but because I didn't play their stupid games.) Of course, that was in little West Texas town that cared more about football than education.. so hopefully Tevo has access to better classes than I did. I am where I am, due to aptitude and motivation... no formal schooling in Computer Science or related fields, but I am a relatively successful systems engineer, have owned a successful consulting business, and really enjoy what I do. I have also had to teach people with BS and Master degrees how to do their jobs.. so I don't really have a lot of respect for that either.. or the ego's that sometimes come with it (the attitude is often "You can't teach me anything.. you don't even have a degree!). Whatever!  

Tevo can possibly do the same thing.. in the areas he feels drawn to. Not everybody needs to know how to use a slipstick, or has to know calculus to make a good living. 

TEVO: I do recommend learning everything you can, about everything you can.... but if there are some things you don't get (after a really honest try), then do the best you can....  and ignore the detractors. (But do the BEST you can.. no slacker attitudes!)  

EDIT...  *Kerbouchard.. funny, I aced the SATs also (yea.. sophomore year) .. even had a scholarship offer (but turned it down out of stupid pride.. one thing I have always regretted!*


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...





I am not being offensive, how gsgary phrased it made it seem like I will amount to nothing more than someone who is _forced_ to pick up trash for a living. And I by no means think I know it all. I am , however, aware of my shortcomings. And I have, contrary to popular belief, tried to strengthen myself in those areas, without success. At this point in the game, I try to maintain a C in the classes that I struggle in, which requires very little effort. ANd this is because even if I were to put in extra effort, I would probably only amount to a C. That was my experience my first 2 years of high school. I don't know exactly what I need to learn but I have a pretty good idea from talking to people who are professionally in the field I am pursuing, and who have ALSO been there - in more ideal circumstances than me.


Next time I will write your name on my hand. In color.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...


All kidding aside, hope you check out that link to the Khan Academy.  The way they are teaching some of these subjects is pretty revolutionary.  Might even work for you.

Best of luck to you.

Regards,
George


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> I work with a lot of liberal arts types.. that can't do math if they try, and they do pull in decent paychecks (Some make more than I do). We all have different talents.. and have different things that motivate us.
> 
> I dropped out of high school my sophomore year... because it was a waste of time. The curriculum was ridiculous.... and boring as hell. I could skip class all semester... and still go in and pass the tests! (of course, they would still flunk me.. not because I didn't have the knowledge, but because I didn't play their stupid games.) Of course, that was in little West Texas town that cared more about football than education.. so hopefully Tevo has access to better classes than I did. I am where I am, due to aptitude and motivation... no formal schooling in Computer Science or related fields, but I am a relatively successful systems engineer, have owned a successful consulting business, and really enjoy what I do. I have also had to teach people with BS and Master degrees how to do their jobs.. so I don't really have a lot of respect for that either.. or the ego's that sometimes come with it (the attitude is often "You can't teach me anything.. you don't even have a degree!). Whatever!
> 
> ...




I am told by many people that "I know a lot about a lot of things."  Believe it or not, I can confidently say I know how to do a lot of **** - most of it very well.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 12, 2011)

tevo said:


> I am told by many people that "I know a lot about a lot of things."  Believe it or not, I can confidently say I know how to do a lot of **** - most of it very well.



Heck bruddah.. you got's a better vocabulary, and you writes better... den many of them people on dis here forum.... I find that indicative of something! Maybe you just gonna be a well spoken garbageman.. hey? lol! <wink>!


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > I am told by many people that "I know a lot about a lot of things."  Believe it or not, I can confidently say I know how to do a lot of **** - most of it very well.
> ...




Martin Scorcese  will make a movie about it. 

The Sequel to Taxi Driver, Garbage Man


----------



## tevo (Oct 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> A silly post turned into a life lesson thread.  Got to love TPF.  We got Dr. Phil in da houz.



Gotta love the internets.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> uh...how did Einstein do in school?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> ...



Word!


I graduated high school with a 1.8


High School was bull ****.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > uh...how did Einstein do in school?
> ...



+1, Bitter! Totally!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > uh...how did Einstein do in school?
> ...


How the heck did you graduate highschool with a 1.8?  They just got tired of seeing you around and decided to give you a diploma to get you to leave?


----------



## tevo (Oct 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > uh...how did Einstein do in school?
> ...




Bitter I love you LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

People should be careful how they judge.

Yes, I graduated with a 1.8.
I nearly didn't because they forgot my 1/2 credit of algebra from summer school. They claimed I was a half credit short.
It combined nicely with my 1/2 credit from marine biology.

I was also held back in 7th grade.

After graduating, a friend and I took the MENSA test on a whim. I missed getting in by 2 percentage points.

Just because I did poorly in school, is meaningless, quite frankly. High school was Mickey mouse bull ****.


My sister graduated with a 4.0, got scholarships to college (I got in on probation), she has a business degree and accounting.
I make more than double what she does.

Public school sucks. It doesn't work for everyone. I wasn't in a poor school district either.
Just because some one is bad with math, doesn't mean they can't be successful.

Lecture Tevo all you want.

Tevo, find what you love to do and totally immerse yourself in it, and you will be successful. 
I have found that people who don't like math, tend not to want to be rocket scientists.


----------



## tevo (Oct 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> People should be careful how they judge.
> 
> Yes, I graduated with a 1.8.
> I nearly didn't because they forgot my 1/2 credit of algebra from summer school. They claimed I was a half credit short.
> ...



Well thats absolute madness Jeweler. People who aren't math savvy are destined to pursue a career involving math! It's the only logical path!





But all jokes aside, thats what I'm going for. Photography is at the front of my brain, 24/7. My world is seen through a mental viewfinder, it's been that way since I got my first camera. Thanks for the support Jeweler


----------



## Compaq (Oct 13, 2011)

I am likely to have job *offers* when I'm done with my education. USA and Norway is pretty different. Having relevant experience isn't the most important factor here. When I'm done, I'm an educated chemist with a specialisation. If I choose to go the route of analytical chemistry, there's a 100% chance of me getting a job right out of uni with no work experience. Of course, there is a difference between natural sciences and professional educations (studying to become one thing (firefighter, nurse, policeman))...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 13, 2011)

I will give up my Masters in Civil Engineering for knowing how to play a piano and sing... seriously


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll add.

I'm a materials engineer that dropped out of school at 16.  I do ok. *BUT had I applied myself*, no matter how freaking boring school was, I'm sure I'd be in an even better position. 

My advice to the young Tevo is to work as hard as possible to master what comes difficultly, you may not enjoy or think you need it but later you might, just might wish you had applied yourself more to the subjects that are giving you trouble. 

Certainly you can succeed in life without but with it might be just a little easier 

It's an interesting thread.


----------



## tevo (Oct 13, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I'll add.
> 
> I'm a materials engineer that dropped out of school at 16.  I do ok. *BUT had I applied myself*, no matter how freaking boring school was, I'm sure I'd be in an even better position.
> 
> ...




This is why I haven't edited the OP - it might not invoke such deep conversation ^^


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 13, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Junior, I have raised two successful children. I don't think you have an ounce of where-with-all to suggest to me that I am incapable of giving evaluative and supportive advice to others simply because it is contrary to your limited and tiny scope of the world or beliefs. I wish you much successs as well, but with your ****ty and jealous outlook on life, I don't think you'll go as far as the (creative) risk takers that you seem inclined to want to hold back.
> 
> If you think for one second that you can't acheive what you put your mind to then you surely don't know a thing about determination and ought to be schooled about human nature.



You make the weirdest assumptions. My tiny scope of the world? As in seeing it? You did notice I mentioned I am prior military right? I've worked on aircraft in multiple time zones in the same day so I've been around the block and have seen much more than you could ever think I have. You don't have to wish me success, I have it. I have a beautiful wife, 2 healthy kids, and I am collecting a large monthly check to once again further my education. Telling people that all you have to do is believe in themselves is fairy tale crap. You need to work hard, or win the lottery. Odds are, however, that just having a good outlook on life will not cut it. 

You are just a fickle hypocrite, you come here to promote this kid drawing on his hand in math class, yet you post in my thread that I'm being robbed in my education because I received an A for something that you disagreed with. Get over yourself, your contradictory logic and your crazy assumptions. I'm not sitting here telling you what I think you are doing, or have done or who you are. However, I am beginning to see a trend with you; either you are looking to create drama in every thread you post in, or you are looking to just make waves with me. Knock it off, because you don't know me.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 13, 2011)

Tevo, I am in on way telling you that math is the ONLY way to make it in life. I dropped out of high school, got my GED, joined the military, took 1 or 2 college courses, got an honorable discharge and then started a personal training business. I did OK with it, but a measly $600-$800 a weak wouldn't cut it so I went back to and am currently in college. I understand that attitude helps, but it's a small puzzle piece to the big picture. I never told you to give up your dream, but I am telling you to have a back up plan. If it were easy, we wouldn't have a high unemployment rate in this country. I take photography as an elective, but I am in a photography major course, and when I go to the photo lab you can hear final semester students complain that they can't even find places to intern. Nothing is impossible, but you have to take into account the odds of every situation. Having an analytic mind isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 13, 2011)

> *I don't know why a struggle in math is the idea, perhaps I didn't read thorugh it fully, perhaps it really doesn't matter, but IMHO the photo that was illustrative of details on that were well thought out, well placed, well described and were so overall encompassing with creativity and detail and insight that they can't be explained away with a poo-poo dismssive attitude. They are examples of creative genius. I don't think that Tevo is an example of an ADD or ADHD student, or one of a give a crap attitude and certainly not of a low level contributor of society.*



Ok, so after reading this GG - I refuse to take you seriously from here on out. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry I stopped reading all the posts about being good or bad at math. What I can't figure out is why you are writing peoples name (who you don't even know [likely]) from an online forum on your hand to begin with... Strange...


----------



## mishele (Oct 13, 2011)

My turn...

I'm a HS Grad. that didn't go to college right away (I only have a few credits). I'm currently an administrator of a large Nursery School. I hire and train teachers w/ 2 and 4 year degrees. lol I also counsel parents on how to deal w/ behavior problems at home and school. Sounds great right!! But I'm stuck, if I would ever leave my current job, been here 15+ years, I would need a 4 yr degree to do it some where else. I so wish I would of finished school back in the day!! It would make my life sooo much easier. =) (Disclaimer...I know I have a choice to go back to school, I choose not too, so yes that is on me.=))

BTW.......I was pretty bad at math. That doesn't mean I didn't work my ass off trying to get better. In the end, it has never held me back in the real world. 

Work as hard as you can and learn as much as you can while it's "free"!! 

Bitter I'm w/ you!! HS was a joke. It was pretty much learn the way I teach or fail. I could go on and on about our education system but this thread will be locked...lol


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow this is a long post for a picture with some names drawn on it.  I agree HS was and is more so now a joke.  There's too many rich people in the world with no education at all to pretend that school will change your future.  I hope my kids prefer to invest "college money" into a business rather than blowing it on a degree they may never use.  I actually work in the same field I went to school for, but that's not the norm from what I've seen.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> uh...how did Einstein do in school?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> ...



Whadda ya' mean "some people are too smart for school?" Do you mean people like those college drop-outs Bill Gates and Steve Jobs? Both of those guys dropped out of college, Gates from Harvard, and Jobs from the exclusive private Reed College out in Oregon, and look at how badly things turned out for those two!! Neither one of them could afford to buy more than a thousand McDonald's Restaurants for lunch at the peak of their earning power as CEO's of huge companies. And Jobs sold some stupid Pixar something or other cartoon-making company to Disney for a measly seven point four billion US Dollars...

So yeah, definitely, stay in school tevo. The Steve Jobs guy was the worst example...when he graduated from high school his neighbor's husband said to him, "Kid, I've got just one word for you, one word: Plastics!" And instead of listening to that nice man, he went into the personal computer making business! IDIOT!!!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 13, 2011)

lol, exactamundo!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 13, 2011)

steve jobs and gates may have dropped out......but they are the exceptions rather than the rule.  I dont see 50,000 people as rich as bill gates laying around cancun all day......

I sucked at math, I have dyslexia and it blows. But you can work hard and get good enough at it to do what you want, even if its hard. 
You can also succeed if you blow off high school or college, it just makes it more difficult.  For instance I didnt get my dream job because I had a 2.9 instead of a 3.0 in college.  That is a horrible feeling.  (and to everyone who would say I lacked requisite experience: it was for a company I had been working with as a supplier for two years and knew them all personally.  They actually made me an offer before interviewing me....but when I submitted my transcript to HR they nixed it because it was company policy to require a 3.0.)

So having that slip of paper just shows everyone without meeting you that you have a certain level of education / competance. You can succeed without it, but its harder. Also getting in the habit of working hard at things that are hard, that will just help you in all of life.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 13, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> steve jobs and gates may have dropped out......but they are the exceptions rather than the rule. I dont see 50,000 people as rich as bill gates laying around cancun all day......
> 
> I sucked at math, I have dyslexia and it blows. But you can work hard and get good enough at it to do what you want, even if its hard.
> You can also succeed if you blow off high school or college, it just makes it more difficult. For instance I didnt get my dream job because I had a 2.9 instead of a 3.0 in college. That is a horrible feeling. (and to everyone who would say I lacked requisite experience: it was for a company I had been working with as a supplier for two years and knew them all personally. They actually made me an offer before interviewing me....but when I submitted my transcript to HR they nixed it because it was company policy to require a 3.0.)
> ...



I wouldn't call them the exceptions. Many with years of schooling and piles of degrees may never amount to anything either. Its the vision, the passion, the drive, the devotion which brings individuals to these levels. In the end, it is put up or shut up in any field.

I don't have enough fingers and toes to count old friends with post high school education, varying from 2-8 years, are working at local pizza shops and warehouses. Just my opionion, but most of them seemed to be pushed towards education rather than pushed towards following their heart.

At the opposite end of the field is my good friend who never made it back to school after 6th grade. At one point he was living in a van in the woods. His passion and devotion is now driving a lucrative landscape and tree removal company.


I would agree that having degrees to back it up will always helps.


On a side note I believe pre-college education is more about learning how to learn and not the actuall subjects taught.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Junior, I have raised two successful children. I don't think you have an ounce of where-with-all to suggest to me that I am incapable of giving evaluative and supportive advice to others simply because it is contrary to your limited and tiny scope of the world or beliefs. I wish you much successs as well, but with your ****ty and jealous outlook on life, I don't think you'll go as far as the (creative) risk takers that you seem inclined to want to hold back.
> ...



You should block me if it'lll make you feel better. Really.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 13, 2011)

tevo said:


> TPF Hand by theofficialtevo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tevo, I love this photo so much I just wanted to bring it back in front to the top of the pile. How long did this take you to do? And the big question I have....your little man avatar and the one one you wrist...is this an orignal character that you sketched? It's like a trademark.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 13, 2011)

Sucking up to be on doodle #2, LOL 

A good friend of mine once said: nothing is free in life, you need to take what you want.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 13, 2011)

No, I'm not a representer that way.  Its really artistic though and I wonder what art classes he's taken. I *think* he said his GF did the hand-i work, if so, maybe its her avatar man than. Its a dead ringer.


----------



## tevo (Oct 13, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > TPF Hand by theofficialtevo, on Flickr
> ...




Haha it took me like 10 minutes   And its a variation on an internet meme


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 13, 2011)

And its a variation on an* internet meme* 

I had to google that. Learned something new today!


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, this thread is 8 pages long, seriously? Why is it that the threads that aren't really meant to go anywhere end up turning into massive debates of an existential nature and/or a flame war? I'm not knocking the original post or anything, I just don't think ol' Tevo expected all this when he posted it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 13, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Wow, this thread is 8 pages long, seriously?* Why is it that the threads that aren't really meant to go anywhere end up turning into massive debates of an existential nature and/or a flame war? *I'm not knocking the original post or anything, I just don't think ol' Tevo expected all this when he posted it.



One reason for us:


----------



## tevo (Oct 14, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Wow, this thread is 8 pages long, seriously? Why is it that the threads that aren't really meant to go anywhere end up turning into massive debates of an existential nature and/or a flame war? I'm not knocking the original post or anything, I just don't think ol' Tevo expected all this when he posted it.




I was trying to be friendly and shout-out to people I am relatively close to on TPF. O_O

However, I have enjoyed the discussion - it's shown me a bunch of different perspectives on things, and even altered a few of my own.


----------



## tevo (Oct 14, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this thread is 8 pages long, seriously?* Why is it that the threads that aren't really meant to go anywhere end up turning into massive debates of an existential nature and/or a flame war? *I'm not knocking the original post or anything, I just don't think ol' Tevo expected all this when he posted it.
> ...





I. AM NOT. A WHORE.

But I like to Reply with Quote! 

*electro beat*


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 14, 2011)

tevo said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this thread is 8 pages long, seriously? Why is it that the threads that aren't really meant to go anywhere end up turning into massive debates of an existential nature and/or a flame war? I'm not knocking the original post or anything, I just don't think ol' Tevo expected all this when he posted it.
> ...



I lot of these debates are fun and can be educational, don't get me wrong. Like I said, not knocking the post or the whole thread for that matter. I just find it fascinating how much attention they get.


----------



## Meekminx (Oct 14, 2011)

I actually love threads like these...well, atleast the ones with humor and not name-calling. Although I didn't think reading all the comments was necessary, I am glad I caught the link halfway. 

Thank you guys! I didn't know the Khan Academy existed; I will certainly explore that link better tonight bit it looks awesome.

I was like you in the math department, It embarrasses me now that my circle of friends and husband are all computer science majors with awesome math skills. I'm only 23, so instead of feeling inferior, I try to teach myself with help from them. 
My high school wasn't even bad, I was just a kid that was on a clear path of self destruction. I could have used some discipline in my life. I discovered last year that dyslexia disrupts my sister and brother, so I took a look at my old tests.... yep, a lot of my mistakes were from swapping numbers.  
I guess I just wanted to say, thank you guys for posts like these, you can't imagine the helpful posts I find from commenter. I feel the same whether its photography related or Off topic.

Also, Bitter, you rock. 

*any and all typos are the result of using my phone to type this and my inability to fall back to sleep at 5am*


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 14, 2011)

People don't realize how much food additives and processed foods affect the bodies chemistry and create an inability to concentrate. Its easy to skip meals before or while in school or to grab a chemical filled beverage labeled drink or juice or or soda and you're off to a bad start. Little one's lunch boxes, how much red food dye chemical is in their daily intake? How many preservatives, much sugar? If I had to raise my kids from scratch again, I'd make all of their food myself and they would only eat chemical free and organic.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2011)

tevo said:
			
		

> I was trying to be friendly and shout-out to people I am relatively close to on TPF. O_O
> 
> However, I have enjoyed the discussion - it's shown me a bunch of different perspectives on things, and even altered a few of my own.



Possibly the most mature, reasoned post out of this entire exchange? Maybe???

More impressed with this kid's simple statement than somebody claiming he's "ex-military"...as if that excuses boorish behavior...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 14, 2011)

(You know I have to check the history back...I don't think I started that one...I think I shot back after a shot.)


----------



## tevo (Oct 14, 2011)

Meekminx said:
			
		

> I actually love threads like these...well, atleast the ones with humor and not name-calling. Although I didn't think reading all the comments was necessary, I am glad I caught the link halfway.
> 
> Thank you guys! I didn't know the Khan Academy existed; I will certainly explore that link better tonight bit it looks awesome.
> 
> ...



The thing is, I have no desire to pursue math for a career. My aspirations are in both film/photography, as well as music.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 14, 2011)

tevo said:


> The thing is, I have no desire to pursue math for a career. My aspirations are in both film/photography, as well as music.



Cool.. just don't change your name to Devo, then!


----------



## tevo (Oct 14, 2011)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Cool.. just don't change your name to Devo, then!



Hahaha!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 14, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> People don't realize how much food additives and processed foods affect the bodies chemistry and create an inability to concentrate. Its easy to skip meals before or while in school or to grab a chemical filled beverage labeled drink or juice or or soda and you're off to a bad start. Little one's lunch boxes, how much red food dye chemical is in their daily intake? How many preservatives, much sugar? If I had to raise my kids from scratch again, I'd make all of their food myself and they would only eat chemical free and organic.


Get the movie "Forks Over Knives", meaning change what you eat to avoid the scalpel. It's about real nutrition, lobbying and the politics of food. It was rather fascinating, and shocking.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More impressed? I didn't say what I said to impress anyone, I merely said it to kill whatever assumptions were being crafted especially after being called "junior". You play favorites and 
that's fine. People are fickle I guess and really enjoy having their ass kissed. Sorry, but you won't find that here Derrel. You will however, find that when you post useful information in one of my threads that you are graciously thanked for it.    

Also, I'm intrigued by your word usage and the fact that you refer to my service with quotation marks. As if me being in the military is hard to believe? Is that what I'm getting from that. Because I also mentioned that I have a wife and 2 kids... I don't see that in quotation marks. Just wondering.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 14, 2011)

tevo said:


> The thing is, I have no desire to pursue math for a career. My aspirations are in both film/photography, as well as music.



Music theory = math. You may surprise yourself and find that math is actually your strong suit being that you are into 2 topics that are developed around mathematics.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2011)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Also, I'm intrigued by your word usage and the fact that you refer to my service with quotation marks. As if me being in the military is hard to believe? Is that what I'm getting from that. Because I also mentioned that I have a wife and 2 kids... I don't see that in quotation marks. Just wondering.



No, as in "former military", as in a brief, two-word quotation that you applied to yourself in the middt of an argument with a female. As if the name "Ballistics" wasn't enough of a tip-off to your manliness.  No, I have no difficulty believing, or imagining, that you were once in the military. Loads of high school drop-outs have been in the military. You mentioned you dropped out of HS and joined up. I believe that. Sorry you feel so insecure.

Centurion

Take a look...at the character of the "Centurion"...he uses his former military background (and his name???) as a way to gain some type of tactical advantage in an on-line argument, like the one you were engaged in with GeorgieGirl.

For those who are afraid to click on a link, here's part of the summary of the Centurion-type internet poster: " ....He reinforces weak arguments by constantly reminding other Warriors that he has done his duty, or served his country. Sometimes Centurion may even post pictures of military hardware or images of himself in fatigues brandishing a weapon. Centurion may actually have a military background, or he may just be a nut case - no one really knows. Centurion loathes and is loathed byWeenie, Artiste and Fragile Femme. His natural ally isTroglodyte."


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empty assumptions are ugly. They really are. Where do I start?



> Junior, I have raised two successful children. I don't think you have an ounce of where-with-all to suggest to me that I am incapable of giving evaluative and supportive advice to others simply because it is contrary to your limited and tiny scope of the world or beliefs.



This is what was said to me. She is insinuating that I am an inexperienced and that I have a small perception of the world, also I would assume she thinks I am some teenager. So I countered that assumption with reality nullifying her preconceived notions. 1 small portion of that post has me mentioning military experience. In almost 700 posts I never use my military experience as leverage in an argument. See you have things mixed up Derrel, my life experience is what was in question and I rebutted. I didn't just randomly use the vet card to get some notoriety or a tactical advantage as you so lovingly put it.  



> As if the name "Ballistics" wasn't enough of a tip-off to your manliness.



Yikes. I don't understand how you equate manliness with Ballistics but OK. For someone who claims another is insecure, your comments come off as a bit hypocritical. If I must explain, my name represents ballistic movement, which in turn has to do with high velocity, or explosive musculoskeletal movement as demonstrated in sprinting, a judo throw, jumping, etc etc etc. I have always been a fan of kinesiology. Has nothing to do with manliness. Also, why are you mentioning genders? What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## tevo (Oct 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, I have no desire to pursue math for a career. My aspirations are in both film/photography, as well as music.
> ...



Yeah, weirdly enough my brain can process theory quite well; I am good at basic math, I would say up to around Algebra 1. What gets hard for me is theoretical math, which doesn't actually line up with music theory. Music theory isnt really "theory", in the sense that there are actual solid concepts, not necessarily theoretical ones - if that makes sense.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 15, 2011)

tevo said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...



Do you use programs like Fruity Loops?


----------



## tevo (Oct 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Well, I play saxophone mostly. But yes, I do use FL, Logic, and Ableton (these 3 not so well, yet ^^). Also learning to DJ (mix)


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 15, 2011)

tevo said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...



Well dont worry because in high school you are no where near theoretical math.


----------



## tevo (Oct 15, 2011)

spacefuzz said:
			
		

> Well dont worry because in high school you are no where near theoretical math.



The conceptual piece to geometry and algebra 2 got to me. Same in trig.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't want to sound rude, but "basic math" isn't something I'd even say is remotely like "math". What you learn in school that they call "math" is just methods and rules. At university you *start* to get into mathematics. Analyses and stuff, and actually having such a deep understanding of the math that you can think for yourself and apply whatever methods, techniques, formulas or whatever that you need to solve the problem. That's math, not learning to expand (a+b)^2.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > You have the world by the balls like so many young people who laugh at life and in spite of it. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, this world is yours for the taking. Take what you want from it, you have no fear and that in and of itself is golden.
> ...



Hate to have to go here....Let's clarify just for the sake of reaity....

Your above comment was directed at me following my shared thoughts to *someone else.* Believie me after posting on two older threads of yours, I have no interest in having any discussion with you whatsoever. The stay away from any Ballistic thread box has been checked.

Taking exception to my reponse back to you later based on the chronoglogy of exchanges on this thread is sort of too late, and to be brutally honest, since you inferred this more recently; unless your two kids are in their mid to late 20's, then yes, I do indeed think you don't have the experience to know what its like to raise HS aged children and guide them, suport them, and encourage them. Point being you have to assume the risk when implying you are on equal footing with somone that actually has put the extended years in child rearing and has accomplished the goals in that original plan.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh, and FWIW...the absolute last person on TPF that could ever be accused of being a brown noser IMHO, is Derrel.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 15, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Oh, and FWIW...the absolute last person on TPF that could ever be accused of being a brown noser IMHO, is Derrel.



Good thing I didn't accuse Derrel of that then huh?


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 15, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



You are delusional if you honestly think that playing victim is going to negate the chronology.



			
				Ballistics said:
			
		

> Real men don't draw on their hands like 11 yr old girls.





			
				GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Balls...That's a pretty nasty thing to say.
> 
> Tevo you are an absolute riot!!!





			
				Ballistics said:
			
		

> Coming from you, I'll take that with a grain of salt.





			
				GeorigieGirl said:
			
		

> Take it any way you'd like!





			
				GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ. What a pile of garbage I am reading and trust me, I only skimmed the potent warfare.
> 
> Tevo, you do what is right for you. Your interested friends and family (and sadly its in that order alot these days) will guide your conscience through.
> 
> ...





			
				Ballistics said:
			
		

> Yeah... because that's what pays the bills, laughs and giggles. Why aren't so many more teenagers successful? You want to sugar coat reality? Go for it. But hard work and perseverance is what prevails. Not a free spirit. And if you think telling someone to get a degree is bad advice, what do you call your overly vague and cliche' "You can do whatever you want to do if you put your mind to it" philosophy?





			
				GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Junior, I have raised two successful children. I don't think you have an ounce of where-with-all to suggest to me that I am incapable of giving evaluative and supportive advice to others simply because it is contrary to your limited and tiny scope of the world or beliefs. I wish you much successs as well, but with your ****ty and jealous outlook on life, I don't think you'll go as far as the (creative) risk takers that you seem inclined to want to hold back.
> 
> If you think for one second that you can't acheive what you put your mind to then you surely don't know a thing about determination and ought to be schooled about human nature.



How's that for reality. You are a hypocrite plain and simple.



> Your above comment was directed at me following my shared thoughts to *someone else.*



Really? And your above comments regarding your disbelief of reading garbage is different right? Actually, as I see it, you did exactly what you are complaining about. So it looks like YOU were the one that directed a comment at ME following my shared thoughts to someone else *doesn't it*? 

Also, please stop taking credit for your kids success. It's sickening. If you think raising 2 kids equates to you knowing what you are talking about, you are out of your mind. You are experienced with having 2 older kids, good for you. That means what exactly? You are aware that people have the ability to have siblings right, because you have 2 kids and all. There is a significant gap between myself and my second/middle brother who's also in school. I bring him to school everyday, we are in a few of the same classes. I brought him to enroll in school, took care of his admin issues, sat on lines for hours with him while holding my youngest. I drag him to extra help/tutoring every day, I make sure he gets his homework done, help motivate him to do well and blah blah blah blah. I have my own family, and do everything that my mother should/would be doing but they don't have the greatest relationship. Guess who gets the credit for his accomplishments? He does. Not me. You know why? Because he's doing it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooooh!



*CAT FIGHT!*


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh for God's sake. uke:


----------



## mishele (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 15, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Oh for God's sake. uke:



My feelings exactly.


----------



## Overread (Oct 15, 2011)

And on that bombshell of feline wrestling its the end


----------

